# Handy tools whenever travelling overseas



## marlonfrank (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there,
I usually take my iPhone with as my default camera sharing photos and details of my trip with friends and family on the go. One tool that has been helping me a lot lately in my trips is this very useful app named WorldWide Bank Notes (check it out at Apple Store which helps me to make a sense of how the local printed money looks like when you are traveling, especially in case of swindle when you change money. Any other cool tool with similar use will be very much welcome.
Have a wonderful trip.
Cheers
MF


----------

